

Donut math: How donut.c works - Peroni
http://www.a1k0n.net/2011/07/20/donut-math.html

======
Gravityloss
Iñigo Quilez has the best live coding tutorials on simple raytracers I've
seen:

<http://www.iquilezles.org/live/index.htm>

It's so much easier than I thought...

~~~
gcr
What editor is he using? It looks a bit like fluxus but for some funky custom-
library-laden version of C++...

Edit: Looks like it's an editor he designed himself to work on OpenGL fragment
shaders (see the bottom video). I can't find any working link to it though.

------
DanielRibeiro
Former discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787227>

~~~
Peroni
Apologies. Didn't realise it was previously posted. I was under the impression
HN prevents you from linking the same article twice.

~~~
stonemetal
HN only stops it for a few months, that post was from more than a year ago.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Actually HN stops very old posts as well (it can fail, but it is very
infrequent).

On this case, the urls are not identical: the older one did not have the www.

------
zerop
While quickly glancing over the HN front page: I read it as "Donald Knuth: how
donut.c works." :)

------
zackbloom
This article demonstrates why it is important to learn math if you want to
develop software.

~~~
j_s
I'd say the article demonstrates the importance of math in the demoscene.

------
cmccabe
Unless it summons a real donut, I don't want to hear about it.

